# Erstes AMD Trinity Notebook aufgetaucht



## Patze93 (4. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

habe gerade gesehen das jetzt bei Geizhals das erste AMD Trinity Notebook gelistet ist. Dabei handelt es sich um das                                                                                      HP Pavilion g7-2051sg

Für einen Preis von 599€ + Versand bekommt man folgende Ausstattung: 

AMD Vision A10 4600M Prozessor (2,3 GHz), Quad-Core            
43,9 cm (17") HD+ 16:9 LED Display (glänzend), Webcam
6 GB RAM, 500 GB Festplatte, DVD Brenner
AMD Radeon HD 7670M Grafik (1024 MB), HDMI, USB 3.0, WLAN-n
2,4 kg, Akkulaufzeit bis 3 h, Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Was mich jetzt etwas wundert, ist das es garkeine AMD Dual-Graphics enthält. Das haben ja die meisten der AMD Fusion Notebooks. Wie sich die neue Trinity-Architektur schlagen wird, wird sich aber erstnoch ergeben. Auf den ersten Blick eine gute Preis/Leistung.

Edit: Hier noch der Link: http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C24-57M&APID=14


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist Bulldozer 2.0. Der hat 2 Module. AMD spricht hier von 4 Kernen.


----------



## Rollmops (4. Mai 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> 
> Was mich jetzt etwas wundert, ist das es garkeine AMD Dual-Graphics enthält. Das haben ja die meisten der AMD Fusion Notebooks. Wie sich die neue Trinity-Architektur schlagen wird, wird sich aber erstnoch ergeben. Auf den ersten Blick eine gute Preis/Leistung.


 
Ehm es ist glaub ich eine dual graphics solution da die 7670 eine dedizierte graka ist.

€: nur 1333er Ram.. oh man..


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2012)

Link Please.


----------



## killer89 (4. Mai 2012)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Ehm es ist glaub ich eine dual graphics solution da die 7670 eine dedizierte graka ist.
> 
> €: nur 1333er Ram.. oh man..


 
Als wenn schnellerer RAM so viel bringen würde... für Spiele sollte man ohnehin die dedizierte Grafik nutzen.

Allgemein bin ich gespannt, wie viel besser Trinity bzw. Piledriver letztlich wird... ich überleg schon, ob ich mir nach langer AMD-Zeit mal wieder n Intel zulege...

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Bei der Graka könnte der was bringen.
Hat die jetzt DDR3 oder GDDR5?


----------



## Locuza (4. Mai 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt etwas wundert, ist das es  garkeine AMD Dual-Graphics enthält. Das haben ja die meisten der AMD  Fusion Notebooks. Wie sich die neue Trinity-Architektur schlagen wird,  wird sich aber erstnoch ergeben. Auf den ersten Blick eine gute  Preis/Leistung.


Dual-Graphics ist eh der letzte Rotz 
Das wird aber unterstützt. 7660G + 7670M.



killer89 schrieb:


> Als  wenn schnellerer RAM so viel bringen würde... für Spiele sollte man  ohnehin die dedizierte Grafik nutzen.
> MfG


Das Problem dabei ist, dass die 7660G auch sehr potent ist und an der Speicherbandbreite verhungern wird. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei der Graka könnte der was bringen.
> Hat die jetzt DDR3 oder GDDR5?


Sowohl, als auch. Man darf hier aber wohl fast ausschließlich mit der DDR3 Version rechnen.


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2012)

HP Pavilion g7-2051sg -A10-4600M 6GB/500GB 17"HD+ RadeonHD7670 DVD n W7HP64


```
[B]Prozessor     [/B]                        

[LIST]
[*]AMD Vision A10 4600M Prozessor (Quad-Core) 
 2,3 GHz, 4 MB Cache, 35 Watt TDP
[/LIST]
[B]Chipsatz[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]AMD A60M FCH
[/LIST]
 [B]Arbeitsspeicher[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]6 GB DDR3-1333 SO-DIMM, maximal erweiterbar auf 6 GB 
 2 Steckplätze gesamt, davon 0 frei
[/LIST]
 [B]Festplatte[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]500 GB SATA  5.400 U/Min.
[/LIST]
 [B]Laufwerk[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]DVD+/-RW DL Brenner
[/LIST]
 [B]Display[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]17,3 Zoll HD BrightView LCD TFT mit LED-Backlight (glänzend)  
 1.600 x 900 (16:9) Widescreen
[/LIST]
[B]Grafik[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]AMD Radeon HD 7670M Grafik 
 1024 MB VRAM 
 HDMI, VGA
[/LIST]
[B]Sound[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]3D Sound Blaster Pro kompatibler Sound (16 Bit) integriert 
 Audiowiedergabe mit Altec Lansing Sound
[/LIST]
Kommunikation                  
[LIST]
[*]Fast Ethernet (10/100 Mbit/s) 
 Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g/n
[/LIST]
[B]Schnittstellen[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]1x USB2.0 
 2x USB3.0 
 VGA 
 HDMI 
 Mikrofoneingang 
 Line-Out / Kopfhörerausgang 
 RJ45 LAN 
 Kensington Lock
[/LIST]
Card Reader                  
[LIST]
[*]2-in-1
[/LIST]
Eingabekomponenten                  
[LIST]
[*]101 Tasten kompatible Tastatur 
 Touch-Pad mit „Ein/Aus“-Taste und integriertem Scroll-Pad (vertikal), Lautstärkeregler und Stummschalttasten 
 HP Pavilion WebCamAkku
[/LIST]

[LIST]
[*]Bis zu 3 Stunden Akkulaufzeit 6-Zellen-Akku
[/LIST]
Netzteil                  
[LIST]
[*]90 Watt, ACin 110-240 V
[/LIST]
 Betriebssystem                  
[LIST]
[*]Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
[/LIST]
                 []

[B]Abmessungen[/B] (B x H x T)                  
[LIST]
[*]356 x 31 x 254 mm
[/LIST]
 [B]Gewicht[/B]                  
[LIST]
[*]2,4 kg
[/LIST]
```


----------



## Rollmops (4. Mai 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Als wenn schnellerer RAM so viel bringen würde... für Spiele sollte man ohnehin die dedizierte Grafik nutzen.
> MfG



Bei der Llano waren es spürbare Leistungsunterschiede wenn man 1866er verwendet hat.


----------



## DiabloJulian (4. Mai 2012)

Also diese "News" hat Computerbase bereits vor ein paar Wochen gebracht: Erste

Btw bringt schnellerer RAM bei Llano bis zu 8%!
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-04/erste-trinity-notebooks-im-preisvergleich/


----------



## Locuza (4. Mai 2012)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Also diese "News" hat Computerbase bereits vor ein paar Wochen gebracht: Erste
> 
> Btw bringt schnellerer RAM bei Llano bis zu 8%!


 Wo hast du die Werte her? Bis zu 8% wäre zu gering, um sich deswegen Gedanken zu machen. 
Es waren 10-20% was 1600Mhz gegenüber 1333Mhz erbracht hat und das ist dann groß genug, um es auch zu spüren :/.


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2012)

Und was ist mit RAM das höher als 1866 spezifiziert ist? Dazu kenne ich keine Tests.


----------



## Locuza (4. Mai 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Und was ist mit RAM das höher als 1866 spezifiziert ist? Dazu kenne ich keine Tests.


 Haben bei Llano keinen zusätzlichen Performance Gewinn erreicht. Bei Trinity wird es wohl auch kaum einen Unterschied machen, aber 1866 wäre wohl dann der nächste gute Standard.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Mai 2012)

Aber warum müssen diese HSA (ex Fusion) Laptops immer mit Dual Graphics daherkommen? Wenn dies nur optional wäre hätte ich ja kein problem aber man findet ja schon bei Llano kaum welche ohne Dual Graphics, und wenn dann sind es die Einsteigerchips, also meist A4. Ich will die integrierte Grafikeinheit nutzen und keine Microruckler!


----------



## Locuza (4. Mai 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Aber warum müssen diese HSA (ex Fusion) Laptops immer mit Dual Graphics daherkommen? Wenn dies nur optional wäre hätte ich ja kein problem aber man findet ja schon bei Llano kaum welche ohne Dual Graphics, und wenn dann sind es die Einsteigerchips, also meist A4. Ich will die integrierte Grafikeinheit nutzen und keine Microruckler!


 Marketing + Manchmal sogar sinnvoll ( Wenn Enduro benützt wird) . DG lässt sich ja auch deaktivieren, vielleicht lässt sich ja sogar nach belieben DG und Enduro wechseln.


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. Mai 2012)

Leute das ist ein Consumer Notebook, was auf günstigen Preis mit möglichst vielen positiven Kaufargumenten für den unbedarften Konsumer konstruiert wurde, da interessiert es niemanden ob man nun 1333 oder 1866 RAM verbaut hat


----------



## Julian1303 (5. Mai 2012)

Da die integrierten Grafiklösungen keinen eigenen Speicher haben profitieren sie logischer Weise vom schnelleren Ram. Das haben einige Tests bei Liano schon gezeigt. Drum wollte wenn ich mich nicht irre AMD ja auch mal Unterstützung für DDR3 2133 einbasteln. Aber is wohl nun doch nicht.


----------



## Sirius3100 (5. Mai 2012)

Um die mal erwähnten 50% mehr GPU-Leistung im Vergleich zum Llano zu erreichen wäre 2133er DDR3 auch nötig gewesen. Wenn man sich die verschiedenen Tests zur stärksten Llano-"GPU" mal angesehen hat konnte man ziemlich genau ausrechnen dass bei der Graka durchschnittlich Ram unter 1500MHz limitiert (leider hab ich nie Tests gefunden die versucht haben das genauer herauszufinden).
Das schlimme ist ja dass man schon die GPU im Llano mit ´ner Standardkühlung ohne Probleme um ca. 50% übertakten konnte. Bei Verwendung von 1866er Ram war damit aber in einem Test (weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich den Test gefunden hatte) nur eine FPS-Steigerung von ca. 20-25% erreicht worden (waren glaub ich 22% bei deren Test, ganz genau hab ich das aber nicht mehr im Kopf) was auch wieder ziemlich genau darauf hinweist das man eindeutig am Speicher-Limit sitzt.

Und da Trinity jetzt ja doch nur 1866er-Ram offiziell unterstützt wird man die integrierte GPU natürlich wieder nur so hoch takten dass der Ram nicht zu stark limitiert. Ich hab ja die Hoffnung dass mit DDR4 dieses Limit mal wegfällt und man wirklich gute APUs/IGPs finden wird, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich dessen Point-to-Point-Verbindungen richtig verstehe (so wie ich das verstehe wird der Controller einfach vom Interface weg verlegt und er könnte wenn er wollte auch 4 oder mehr Module gleichzeitig ansprechen was natürlich zu ´ner dementsprechenden Geschwindigkeitssteigerung führen würde).


----------



## Mel0ne (5. Mai 2012)

Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Um die mal erwähnten 50% mehr GPU-Leistung im Vergleich zum Llano zu erreichen wäre 2133er DDR3 auch nötig gewesen. Wenn man sich die verschiedenen Tests zur stärksten Llano-"GPU" mal angesehen hat konnte man ziemlich genau ausrechnen dass bei der Graka durchschnittlich Ram unter 1500MHz limitiert (leider hab ich nie Tests gefunden die versucht haben das genauer herauszufinden).
> Das schlimme ist ja dass man schon die GPU im Llano mit ´ner Standardkühlung ohne Probleme um ca. 50% übertakten konnte. Bei Verwendung von 1866er Ram war damit aber in einem Test (weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich den Test gefunden hatte) nur eine FPS-Steigerung von ca. 20-25% erreicht worden (waren glaub ich 22% bei deren Test, ganz genau hab ich das aber nicht mehr im Kopf) was auch wieder ziemlich genau darauf hinweist das man eindeutig am Speicher-Limit sitzt.
> 
> Und da Trinity jetzt ja doch nur 1866er-Ram offiziell unterstützt wird man die integrierte GPU natürlich wieder nur so hoch takten dass der Ram nicht zu stark limitiert. Ich hab ja die Hoffnung dass mit DDR4 dieses Limit mal wegfällt und man wirklich gute APUs/IGPs finden wird, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich dessen Point-to-Point-Verbindungen richtig verstehe (so wie ich das verstehe wird der Controller einfach vom Interface weg verlegt und er könnte wenn er wollte auch 4 oder mehr Module gleichzeitig ansprechen was natürlich zu ´ner dementsprechenden Geschwindigkeitssteigerung führen würde).



Das gilt aber nur für Notebooks, wo die Grafikkarte und CPU eh langsamer ist, auch bei Trinity, als die Desktop Varianten. Deshalb denke ich, wird das bei Notebooks nicht so der Flaschenhals sein, weil die Notebook-Llanos nur 1600 MHz unterstützten. Die Desktop-APUs von Trinity werden aber voraussichtlich schon 2133er unterstützen im gegensatz zu Llano-Desktop mit max. 1866er.


----------

